# Transformatori >  Vadi

## tablete

Sveiki.!
Tātad man ir transformators ar šādiem vadiem:
1.Pirmārā tinuma vada šķērsgriezum laukums ir 0,78 mm^ (kvadrātmilimetri)- 220v
2.Sekundārā tinuma vada šķērsgriezum laukumi ir 4,90 mm^ (kvadrātmilimetri) - 4 šādi timumi pa 9V
Visi vadi ir alumīnija
Varbūt kāds varētu palīdzēt,  vēlētos uzzināt cik Max A drīkst plūst caur pirmāro un sekundāro tinumu - (nu cik īsti šis trafs velk)
Kāds varbūt var ielikt kautko kā to izrēķināt .! - varētu pats izrēķināt!


Paldies jau iepriekš.!

----------


## tablete

Tiešām neviens neko NEZIN ? :O   ::

----------


## Didzis

Transformatora jaudu var aptuveni noteikt pēc serdes lieluma. Varbūt var ielikt bildi.

----------


## defs

Par alumīnija vadiem trafā man nav datu. Ja vēl ir kapara vadi un zināmi volti un diametrs,tad no diametra izejot varētu apskatīties tabulās strāvu.Un P=U*I .Bet ka jau Didzis rakstija-vislabāk jāzin serdes šķērsgriezums.

----------


## tablete

Jā es domāju to pašu par ko defs par to tabulu !
Man arī ir tabula .. bet tikai vara vadiem  ::  .. alumīnija nav ?!

Jā un par to trafa serdi .. tātad trafs ir no ''TCA-270-1'' - (ja nemaldos) .. un šim trafam ir notīti visi sekundārie tinumi, pēc tam tika uztīti uz katras serdes pa diviem tinumiem no kuriem iznāk 9v [vadi ir kā, jau minēju alumīnija un 4,90 mm^]  .. tātad uz katras serdes 2 tinumi kopā 4 tinumi .!
Cik zinu tad trafam sākotnejā jauda bija 270w - bet tagat ... nezinu ?!

----------


## Jon

270 W trafam arī Āfrikā ir 270 W. Pie tam pieļaujamais strāvas blīvums vadā (A/sq.mm) vienmēr ir mazāks nekā tajā pašā vadā brīvā gaisā.

----------


## tablete

Neesmu ne speciālists ne eksperts   ::  .. bet orģināli tie 270w bija pirmārā tinuma patērētā jauda   ::   .. vai kopumā pirmārā un sekundārā ?

----------


## Jon

Primārais tinums bez slodzes sekundārajā pusē tērē vien kādu nieku atbilstoši tā tukšgaitas strāvai. Tiem 270 vatiem jābūt jaudai, ko slogots transformators ilgstoši tur. Īslaicīgi turēs arī vairāk, bet rēķinies, ka trafiņš pastiprināti karsīs un spriegums sēdīsies.

----------


## tablete

NU tātad ja man sekundārajā tinumā tiek izmantota viena spole no kuras nāk 9v es varēšu droši turēt 30A strāvu ? - (esmu mēģinājis .. itkā strādā labi ) ;D
Nu tur jau jāskatās,- jāmēra utt.. bet tā apmēram sanāk .. un kā var aprēķināt manā gadījumā sekundārā tinuma jaudu [W] ? -Pirmārā ir zināms 270w !


ā un tie sekundārā tinuma alumīnija vadi.. viņi ir resni un turētu stabili pāri 100A - tā man teica) -nezinu īst )

----------


## defs

Ja jau esi izmēģinajis un kopa nekas nedeg,tad nav ko uztraukties.Ja pēc stundas darbināšanas roku pie trafa var pielikt un turet,tad viss ok.Tad nav ko galvu lauzīt.

----------


## tablete

Tad jau ,manuprāt, ja kautkas degs, tad tas būs pirmārais tinums .. varētu ielikt ampērmetru un paskatīties cik pirmārā tinumā rāda ja sekundārā tinumā ir slodze - (pretestība uz vienu tinumu 30A) - bet nezinu cik tas pirmārā tinumā tur A -- tur ir alumīnija vads - 0,78 mm^ !

Būtu baigi labi ja būtu kādam tabula kur rakstīts cik Max A tur alumīnija vadi ar dažādiem šķērsgriezumlaukumiem !!

Par to pirmāro tinumu:
Tad jau sanāk :  [I=P/U] 
I = ? A
U = 220v 
P = 270w

I= 270/220= 1,22 A (tad sanāk ka pirmārais tinums turēs normās 1,22 A? - ja būs vairāk tad trafs sāks silt ?!
Ja kļūdos labojiet !!

----------


## Raimonds1

Vajag kaut kādu slodzes ekvivalentu, piemēram, 12, 24 vai 36 voltu lampas, radiatoru vai elektrisko plītiņu, tilta tasngriezi, ampērmetru un viss.

----------


## ansius

trafs silst no tinumiem, tad ja pārāk liela strāva plūst caur tiem. Serde silst tad ja tajā inducējas zudumu jauda, tobš serde vada pārlieku labi elektrību starp plāksnītēm. no serdes nav iespējams izspiest vairāk kā viņa spēj pie attiecīgās F to vienkāršoti rēķina šādi:

Pmax = (S^2*f)/200

Pmax - jauda W
S - serdes laukums cm2
f - zemākā darba frekvence (šajā gadījumā 50Hz)

lielāka jauda nav iespējama (teorētiski ir bet tad ir jžzin jau konkrētais materiāls no kā izgatavota serde. tas maniitu to 200), jo tad serde sāk piesātināties. reāli jaudu ierobežo pirmārais tinums, un ja jau nu tas trafs bija TC-270 tad arī ir 270W un liecies takš mierā. otrkārt alumīnija vadi ir vienkārši draņķīga lieta, nedroši u.t.t.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tātad pie 10 khz varētu vairāk arī ar elektrotehniskā skārda serdi.

----------


## tablete

NU ok .. apmēram visu sapratu !
Tātad vienalga manā gadījumā trafa jauda būs un paliks 270w !!

Paldies .!!   ::

----------


## Jon

Neviens tev neliedz tos sekundāros visādi kombinēt. Vari slēgt virknē (sākums-beigas, sākums-beigas utt.) vai paralēli (sākums-sākums, beigas-beigas). Tik pēdējā gadījumā vēlams, lai spriegumi paralēli slēdzamajiem tinumiem būtu ļoooti vienādi. Var nākties piedzīt notinot kādu vijumu. Bet strāvu varēsi attiecīgi noņemt lielāku.

----------


## tablete

Jā zinu .. es jau slēdzu .. saslēdzu visu virknē un ieguvu 35,8v   ::  
Pats šos vadus tinu .. un centos visur dabūt vienādu  - strāvu -- !!(kļūdījos spriegumu)!! .. 9v

----------


## ansius

> vienādu strāvu .. 9v


 Strāvu mēra A (ampēri) un apzīmē ar I
Spriegumu mēra V (volti) un apzīmē ar U

tātad tu centies dabūt vienādu spriegumu - U

----------


## tablete

Jā redzēju kļūdu .. kļūdījos  !!   ::  


Bet kas ar alumīnija vadiem ? - tiešām viņi ir tik slikti  :: ?

----------


## Janis1279

> NU tātad ja man sekundārajā tinumā tiek izmantota viena spole no kuras nāk 9v es varēšu droši turēt 30A strāvu ? - (esmu mēģinājis .. itkā strādā labi ) ;D
> Nu tur jau jāskatās,- jāmēra utt.. bet tā apmēram sanāk .. un kā var aprēķināt manā gadījumā sekundārā tinuma jaudu [W] ? -Pirmārā ir zināms 270w !
> 
> ā un tie sekundārā tinuma alumīnija vadi.. viņi ir resni un turētu stabili pāri 100A - tā man teica) -nezinu īst )


 Ieskatoties tabulā :
http://www.jauda.com/html/25461.html
redzams , ka no vienas spoles no kuras nāk 9v pie 4,9 mm2 vada šķersgriezuma varētu droši turēt ~ 12-13A strāvu.
Tālāk palabots.Par daudz pļāpāju.
Primārā tinuma un sekundāro tinumu jaudas ir salīdzinoši tuvas, trafs izveidots korekti. Izejas jaudu jebkurā gadījumā ierobežo serdes izmērs.

----------


## ansius

> Bet trafa jauda būs visu tinumu : primāro + sekundāro jaudu summa.


 tik tiešām!?

ķēde ir tik stipra cik tās vājākais elements. un atvaino bet, jaudu pirmkārt ierobežos primārais tinums, un ja tas nenodegs - tad serde.

----------


## tablete

Tātad tieku pie secinājumu, ka man vajadzēs citi vadi .. derētu kādu izolētu 6 mm^ (kvadrātmilimetru) vadu ?!
Ar to vajadzētu pietikt priekš šo trafu .!   ::   ,, [Jo trafs tiks izmantots ilgstoši ] - kādas 6h no vietas !!

Vara vads 6 mm^ tur 29.4 A strāvu !! - varbūt baigi sils vadi   ::

----------


## defs

Ja jau alumīnija vadi netur to strāvu,tad vajag domāt par kaut ko citu.Es tā nesapratu-vai trafa jauda par mazu?Ko darīsi ar trafu? Jo te ir ta forumā-viens atrod trafu un grib tulīt taisīt pastiprinātāju,otrs atrod kādus tranzistorus un arī grib taisīt pastiprinātāju...katrs kaut ko atrod,bet visi taisa vienu un to pašu   ::

----------


## Jon

Palūko nu kādu literatūru par transformatoru aprēķiniem. Serdes loga lielums ir ierobežots - nevar ar superresnu vadu pietīt vairāk vijumu nekā lien logā. Tinumam ar apaļu vadu pie tam ir visai liels neblīvuma koeficients, t.i., daļu no loga laukuma aizņem tukšs gaiss. Kaut ko līdzēs, ja alumīnija vietā ņemsi kapara vadu ar lakas izolāciju (pie tik maza sprieguma nekādas starplikas nav vajadzīgas). Kādu spriegumu un strāvu tad tu īsti gribi no transformatora noņemt? Sarēķini, vai tavas prasības iekļausies 270 vatos. Ja tā, tad vienkārši izvēlies resnāko iespējamo vadu pilnīgai loga aizpildīšanai (brīvo logu vari vienkārši nomērīt; daļu no tā jau aizņem primārais tinums). Labāk nebūs!

----------


## tablete

Manuprāt uztīšu uz katras spoles vienu tinumu ar 18v ar kārtīgu resnu vara vadu kas tur aptuveni 15A .. ar to man pietiks ... !
Kādam varbūt kādi ieteikumi cik ''kv mm'' derētu ?!   ::   - manuprāt ar 4mm^ (kvadrātmilimetru) vara vadu pietiktu !!

Trafs nepieciešams ''ūdeņraža ģeneratoram'' - (Bet to neapspriežam ne par to topiks)  ::  

Ir man grāmatas un daudzkas par transformatoriem, bet sākumā gribēju uzzināt tikai par tiem alumīnija vadiem un tad aizgāja viss ...   ::

----------


## Vikings

Ja trafs ir 270W tad 15A 18V jau ir jaudas griesti un attiecīgi var būt tikai viens tinums.

----------


## Jon

> attiecīgi var būt tikai viens tinums.


 Kaut desmit. Ja vien summā O.K.

----------


## tablete

Nu ok - es biju domājis .. tie 18v un 15A uz katras spoles pa vienam tinumam .. pēc tam savienoju viņus paralēli un būs man 18v !!

Bet man tāds jautājums, ja es viņus pēc tam lieku paralēli un man būtu tie paši 15A .. vads nebūtu vajadzīgs tik resns 4mm^ vara vads ?!
Pietiktu uz pusi mazāks, jo savienojot paralēli vada šķērsgriezumlaukumus saskaita .. pietiktu  - ar kādu 2mm^ vara vadu uz tiem pašiem 15A un 18V ?!
Es pareizi domāju .. ? - labojiet ja kļūdos !?   :: 

Un kādu vadu būtu labāk likt viendzīslas, vai vairākdzīslu vadu t.i. (taisno vai lokano vadu)  ::

----------


## defs

[quote="tablete"]

Trafs nepieciešams ''ūdeņraža ģeneratoram'' - (Bet to neapspriežam ne par to topiks)  ::  

 Labi,topiks nav par to.Man tikai interese,kad būsi uztaisijis,tad gan uzraksti,kas sanāca.Mani arī interese šī ideja.

----------


## Vikings

Nu tad Tev uz hho.miga.lv. Interesanti palasīt kā tauta jūk prātā.

----------


## defs

Nu labi,katrs dara,ko grib.Mani interesē lietderības koeficients konkrētā gadijumā.

----------


## tablete

Ko tik cilvēki neraksta  - 
tur jau var palikt bez desām .. veinam pat bija liederības koeficents 3000%   ::   ::   ::  - Viens jau mūžīgo dzinēju bija uztaisījis   ::   un viens ar 30w jaudu daudzīvokļu māju apsildīja   ::   ::  

Esmu pagatavojis, ekspermentējis un gadu gaitā arī kautkas sanācis ir .!   ::  
Ar 18v un kādiem 15- 30 A .. var dabūt diezgan daudz gāzes .. !! - Esmu 2,5 mm biezu metāla plāksnīti 5cm garumā pilnībā pārgriezis   ::  ,, bet tur man bija tik neliederīgi viss uztaisīts  ka neko neatstāju un visu izjaucu !!

Pašlaik man pilnībā ir uztaisīts mazs un efektīvs hho ģemerators .. ļoti labi strādā .. bet ir problēma ar ūdens nomaiņu un filtriem .!
Un šo trafu izmantošu diezgan jau palielam hho ģeneratoram ... cerams viss izdosies ..   ::           DROŠĪBA ir Pirmā vietā !!!  :: 

Ja intresē konkrēti jautājumi par tā izveidi ... tad jautājiet   ::   - par lietderības koeficentu neizteikšos !  ::  - ekspermentējiet un spriediet paši !
Neesmu veicis daudz mērījumus, bet pašus pamatus esmu .. - praksē esmu speciālists   ::  (tā varētu teikt) ;D

----------


## Janis1279

> Nu ok - es biju domājis .. tie 18v un 15A uz katras spoles pa vienam tinumam .. pēc tam savienoju viņus paralēli un būs man 18v !!
> 
> Bet man tāds jautājums, ja es viņus pēc tam lieku paralēli un man būtu tie paši 15A .. vads nebūtu vajadzīgs tik resns 4mm^ vara vads ?!
> Pietiktu uz pusi mazāks, jo savienojot paralēli vada šķērsgriezumlaukumus saskaita .. pietiktu  - ar kādu 2mm^ vara vadu uz tiem pašiem 15A un 18V ?!
> Es pareizi domāju .. ? - labojiet ja kļūdos !?  
> 
> Un kādu vadu būtu labāk likt viendzīslas, vai vairākdzīslu vadu t.i. (taisno vai lokano vadu)


 Izskatās, ka šobrīd jau var praktiski  mēģināt ar esošo transformatoru, jo iegūstamā slodzes strāva ir samērā tuva šeit minētajiem 15A. Un saslēdzot  9V+9V II 9V+9V arī sanāks jau pieminētie 18V. Bet paliek spēkā jau topikā pieminētais nosacījums par ļoti tuviem paralēli slēdzamo sekundāro tinumu spriegumiem.
Vadu izvēles ziņā noteikti jāskatās kādi diametri ir pieejami. Monolītais viendzīslas aizņems vairāk vietas kā daudzdzīslu - licendrāts, un to iegādāties , kā arī notīrīt galus licendrātam(apdedzinot vai ar aspirīna tableti) var izrādīties lielāka klapata.

----------


## tablete

Jā, labi tad atstāšu šos pašus alumīnija vaus .. manuprāt šie paši 4,9 mm^ vadi turēs tos pašus 15A ja, beigās saslēgšu spoles paralēli !
Būs precīzi jādabū vienādi spriegumi, lai savienotu paralēli savādāk viena sple sildīs otru !- radīsies liekas problēmas..   ::  

Un kas piemēram vainas alumīnija vadiem .. ?!  ::   .. man pašlaik ir uztīti 4,9mm^ alumīnija vadi ar krietnu izolāciju !
Manuprāt, nebūtu vajadzības pārtīt visus tinumus uz vara vadiem !?

----------


## Didzis

Alumīnija vadiem nav ne vainas līdz brīdim kad tie jāsāk lodēt  ::  . Krievu laikos bija vesala sērija lampu krāsaino TV ar TC270 alumīnija trafiem. Tas bija vienkārši murgs, jo pat rūpnieciskie lodejumi masveidā nāca vaļā, bet amatieru apstākļos nav reāli alumīnija vadu salodēt. Jā, ir visadas metodes ar dzelzs skaidiņām un superalvām, bet es vēl nēsmu dzīvē redzejis, ka šie lodējumi turētu. 
Ja runa par konkrēto trafu, tad slēgt tinumus paralēli nav korekti, jo pilnīgu tinumu simetriju ir diezgan nereāli dabūt. Labāk izmanto katru tinumu ar savu taisngriezi atsevišķi.

----------


## tablete

Bet kāpēc jālodē .. vaitad ar to vada savienojumu - skrūvīti nevar savilkt ? - nu manā gadījumā tā es izdarīju   ::   .!
Un jā, labāk būtu vainu savienot visu virknē, vai katru uz savu taisngriezi ! - ar to domāju, ka tikšu galā !   ::

----------


## Didzis

Tev jau resni vadi un var savienot ar skrūvem, bet ko darīt ar tievākiem vadiem? Tos var tikai lodēt. Pie leilas ražošanas var ievērojami ietaupīt uz alumīnija vadu reķina, tāpec ja krievi tina TCA270 trafus ar alumīnija vadiem.  Alumīniam jau nav ne vainas un transformators kalpo ļoti labi, ja tikai ne lodēšanas problēma.

----------


## defs

Kādreiz Latgalītē bija nopērkams speciāls pripojs alumīnija vadiem.Man toreiz bija naudas žēl,tāpēc nenopirku,jo ļoti reti tiekos ar alumīnija vadiem.

----------


## tablete

Nu man ar ar alumīnija vadiem bieži nenākas saskarties, bet cik zinu tad alumīnija vadus nevis lodē, bet metina !
Ar metināmo un pūšot virsū ogļskābo gāzi var sametināt alumīniju ! - (bet nezinu vai var piemetināt klāt pie melno metālu, bet to ka alumīniju kopā ar alumīniju var to es zinu) !   ::  
Vēl ir viens variants sapresējot ,ir speciālas preses ar ko var sapresēt alumīnija vadus ! -(prese līdzīga lielām knaiblēm, ar gariem kātiem )   ::

----------


## Jon

Alumīniju drīzāk metina argona atmosfērā, bet šajā gadījumā nav vajadzības - tiešām saskrūvē kārtīgi un būs labi. Tik izvairies no tieša kapara/alumīnija kontakta, tādam raksturīga elektroķīmiska korozija. Atceries par metālu aktivitātes rindu.

----------


## tablete

Jā .. nu par to metināšanu .. tas jau nav amatieru darbs .. !
Nu es jau kārtīgi savilku visu un uz savienot''aju rakstīts [ 500v/15A ] .. tas būs tieši laikā   ::  
Nu .. es aiz savienojuma likšu vara vadus ..  ::  ,, manuprāt tā tālāk būs vieglāk - varēs salodēt  ::

----------


## defs

Ir tie klemņiki nopērkami jabkura elektropreču nodaļā,dažāda izmera ir.Saskrūve un miers.

----------


## tablete

Ir man tādi ..   ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

> lietotājs Vikings rakstīja 03 Jūlijs 2009, 16:32 
> 
> Nu tad Tev uz hho.miga.lv. Interesanti palasīt kā tauta jūk prātā


 Kas tie tādi 10 gab. no kurienes uzradušies?
Labi ka sāk rosīties, jo visā fiziskā telpā notiek pārmaiņas. Tātad zemais starts jaunām tehnoloģijām. Nu pietiek taču mūsu planetu tā čakarēt. Sāksies jaunais laikmets un viss ies citādāk.

----------


## Tārps

Parasti , aizvietojot aluminija vadus ar vara vadiem, ņem pietuvināti koeficientu 0,6 . Esmu pārtinis daudzas spoles un transformatorus, kuros aluminija vadus aizvietoju ar vara vadiem pēc šī koeficienta un viss darbojās, tikai , ja tinums ir pietiekami garš, tad jāņem vērā tinuma aktīvā pretestība, kura aluminijam ir krietni lielāka. Tad mazliet jāpalielina vijumu skaits, lai kopējā pretestība nemainītos.

----------


## Obsis

Primārā tinuma jauda ir 220 V reiz nominālā strāva. Nominālā strāva ir 0,784*(0,78 mm)^2*J jeb apmēram 0,4*J. Ja tas būtu vara vads, varētu ieteikt J=3...3,5 A/mm2 bet ļumīnijam še rublis, nāzinu. Pēc elektriskās pretestības varētu riskēt minēt, ka cik reiz lielāka tik reizes mazāk drīkst. Tātad 2,82/1,72 jeb apmēram 1,5 reizes. Tātad ar 2 A/mm2 gan jau nenodegs zilos uguņos. Tobiš 2 A/mm2*0,4 mm2=0,8 A un 0,8A*220V=180W (lūdzu pārrēķini ar kalkulatoru jo rēķināju galīgi pēc algebriskā acumēra). 
Analoģiski aprēķini arī sekundārajam.

----------


## abidox

> Tātad pie 10 khz varētu vairāk arī ar elektrotehniskā skārda serdi.


 pie tādas frekvences tā  elektotehniskā skārda serde vienkārsi kusīs laukā!!! palasi par indukcijas krāsnīm tad sapratīsi

----------


## Jon

Nav tik traki - 10 kHz joprojām ir ar ausi labi dzirdama frekvence. Labu pastiprinātāju izejas transformatoriem jālaiž cauri pat 20 kHz un vairāk. Tur joprojām tiek lietots elektrotehniskais skārds un nekas vēl nekūst. Protams, vēlama labāka tērauda marka un plānākas plāksnes.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""pie tādas frekvences skārda serde kusīs laukā!!! palasi par indukcijas krāsnīm""

Kusīs jau gan, bet tikai tad, ja serde sastāvēs no metāla lietņa (kluča). Tā kā serde tomēr VIENMĒR sastāv no puslīdz izolētām skārda lapiņām, tad ne nu kūst ne nu kā....
Bet zudumi pie 10 kHz ir ne pa jokam, tas nu gan. Ne jau velti ZFP lieto ne jau 0,7 mm lapas bet gan 0,35 vai pat 0,15 mm. Tikai jau lai Fuko iespiešanās dziļums būtu salīdzinoši tāds, ka virpulis ir daudz lielāks par lapas biezumu, tāpēc virpuļstrāvas veidošanās ir stipri apgrūtināta.

----------


## BIZIS

Ir tāda bezmaksas proga RadioAmCalc tur var noskaidrot

----------


## edgars-9

primaram tinumam I max ir 2 A
sekundaram Imax ir 10 A

----------


## edgars-9

jauda var pienemt ka vienada gan primara gan sekundara puse mainas tikai I un U, sis reizinajums abos tinumos vienads

----------


## abidox

Atbilde uz tēmas jautājumu ja zini kā rēķināt I vara vadiem tad sakarība vienkārša lai dabūtu to pašu ko dod kapars vajag Al vadu ar  ~ 1,4 reizes lielāku šķērsgriezuma laukumu, bet tas tikai tāds aptuvens lielums.

Ja kas tad netā var atrast tabulas ar vadu šķērsgriezuma/strāvas parametriem gan Cu gan Al vadiem pēc tām tad arī var vadīties. tās tabulas vajag meklēt saistībā ar elektrolīnijām.

----------


## ansius

> Atbilde uz tēmas jautājumu ja zini kā rēķināt I vara vadiem tad sakarība vienkārša lai dabūtu to pašu ko dod kapars vajag Al vadu ar  ~ 1,4 reizes lielāku šķērsgriezuma laukumu, bet tas tikai tāds aptuvens lielums.


 eu a moš pamatosi? gribu dzirdēt  ::

----------


## ivog

Kas tur ko pamatot - alumīnijam sūdīgāka vadītspēja, attiecīgi pie vienādas jaudas jāņem resnāks. Vai tieši 1,4x hvz, slinkums iedziļināties niansēs.
http://jauda.com/html/25684.html

----------


## AndrisZ

Alumīnijam, acīm redzot, ir 1,4 reizes mazāka vadītspēja. Kādu vēl pamatojumu?

----------


## ansius

::  ja vadītspēja būtu noteicošais iekš transformātoru tinumu aprēķiniem, ok man likāks ka esmu dumjš, bet nu camon...

jā alumīniju vajag resnāku par varu, taču tas ir rēķinot tievāko iespējamo, nedomājot par to, ka piemēram tinumi sakarst un cik daudz vietas ir serdes logā... tad kad visu to saliekam kopā, vadītspēja % ietekmē samērā maz no tā visa. un atvaino - sekundārā tinuma amperāža no vada resnuma nemainās (ja neskaita to ka sekundārā tinuma vads var pārdegt, ja ir pa tievu, bet tas jau ir globāls, kā kaspich teiktu FAIL, jebšu kā ķīniešu bērni tin trafus mūsu ziemassvētku led lampiņu virtenēm pa 2ls - rezerves nekādas).

----------


## heinrx

alumīnija tinumi šķiet arī labāk dzesējas,un ja piemet aprēķinu vienkāršoti tad nesaprotu kur Abidox ir kļūdījies,sekundārā tinuma amperāža no vada resnuma nemainās,savukārt vada diametrs gan tiek rēķināts atkarībā no max amperāžas un rēķina tos vienādi vai Al vai Cu mainās formulā tikai vadītspēja.Starp citu es domāju ka amperāža mainās gan,pārdegt viņš var,bet nu līdz tam brīdim viņš I ierobežos,savukārt ja tinumus spēcīgi dzesēs tad domājams ka ierobežos pat vairāk vai mazāk ilgstoši.Vismaz tā es to saprotu.
kaut gan ir jau dažādas tās formulas,vienkāršotajos aprēķinos no sākuma rēķina max amperāžu tad izejot no tā vada diametru(Cu un AL dažāds koeficents)un tad serdes gabarītjaudu,kur arī tiek skatīts loga izmērs,kaut gan ir arī citādākas metodes kas man likās kudi sarežģītākas aprēķinos.

----------


## Isegrim

> alumīnija tinumi šķiet arī labāk dzesējas


 ??? Kāpēc? 
Pieļaujamais strāvas blīvums A/sq.mm transformatorā nebūt nav tāds, kādu var atļauties taisnam vadam brīvā gaisā.

----------


## heinrx

toč kļūdos,Al siltumvadītspēja ir ap 200,varš ap 400 W/mK

----------


## AndrisZ

> ja vadītspēja būtu noteicošais iekš transformātoru tinumu aprēķiniem, ok man likāks ka esmu dumjš, bet nu camon...


 Ja jau vadītspējai nebūtu nozīmes, tad varētu tīt ar dzelzs vadiem. Baigi lēti sanāktu.

----------


## Isegrim

> varētu tīt ar dzelzs vadiem


 Labs humors. Varbūt kāds pamēģinās?  ::

----------


## heinrx

Pieļaujamais strāvas blīvums A/sq.mm transformatorā nebūt nav tāds, kādu var atļauties taisnam vadam brīvā gaisā-
Bet tādēļ jau viņu pieņem dažādu dažādiem slodzes režīmiem.Pieļauju ka parastam trafam(izņemot ar dzesēšanu nodrošinātos un metināšanas trafus) slodzes režīms būs tie paši 100 %un līdz ar to A/sq būs minimāli mazāks,tik vien cikstrāvas blīvuma samazināšanās trafam uzsilstot.un normāli trafan silt vajadzētu minimāli,Labojiet ja kļūdos.
savukārt internets saka par kabeļiem tā-  ilgstoši pieļaujamā maksimālā strāvas nesošās dzīslas darba temperatūra kabelim ar 1kW slodzi ir no 70-90 grādi pēc celsija,diemžēl ātrumā vadiem neatradu.
reti kurš trafs tādā temperatūras režīmā strādā

----------


## AndrisZ

Savulaik man mācīja, ka pareizi aprēķināts transformators ir tad, ja, nepārtraukti darbojoties ar nominālo jaudu, tas uzsilst līdz 70 grādiem C.
Silst vairāk- par mazu, silst mazāk- lieki iztērēti materiāli.

----------


## heinrx

nu tad sanāk ka vada šķērsgriezums standarta trafā būs tāds pats kā kabeļa dzīslām,nez tik kā ar iekārtiem vadiem?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ne gluži. Viens taisns vads siltumu apkārtējai videi atdod daudz labāk nekā spolē satīts. Ne jau pa velti spolēs satītos pagarinātājus jāiztin, ja grib lielāku jaudu slēgt klāt.

----------


## JDat

> Ne gluži. Viens taisns vads siltumu apkārtējai videi atdod daudz labāk nekā spolē satīts. Ne jau pa velti spolēs satītos pagarinātājus jāiztin, ja grib lielāku jaudu slēgt klāt.


 cik liela ir procentuālā atšķirība?  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Nezinu procentus, bet ja pie pāris kilovatiem iztīts vads ir tikai nedaudz silts, tad spole ātri vien sāk kūpēt.

----------


## JDat

Interesanti, kāpēc pagarinātāja vads jātur spolē satīts un vēl jāmauc kilovati cauri...

----------


## AndrisZ

Tu taču pats esi saistīts ar dažādu pasākumu apkalpošanu. Parasta lieta:
Kautkur vajag srāvu datoriņam pāris metru attālumā. Tiek paķetrs pa rokai pirmais pagadījies pagarinātājs (50m) un nejau tādas nieka jaudas dēļ visi pussimts metri tiks tīti ārā. Pēc laika meitenēm otrā telts galā paliek auksti, un no turienes tiek atvilts cits pagarinātājs priekš kalorifera un kafijas automāta un ieštepselēts blakus datoriņam. 10 minūtes un "kautkur ož pēc ampēriem"  :: 
Sevišķi mēdz grēkot Venden ūdens automātu licēji. Tādā ir gan sildītājs, gan dzesētājs. Tādi trīs saštepselēti vienā pagarinātājā... ::

----------


## JDat

es savos pagarinātājos neatļauju neko svešu štepselēt. tici man. Easy versijā aizlīmēju ar tape liekos ciet. A ja kāds izdur (vēl nav bijis), tad atņemšu pagarinātāju un miers. Nopietni. Man nav, bet gaismotājiem redzēju elementāru lietu: Socapex galā uzliek bantīti uz IEC60309 vienfāzigajiem. Tālāk pāreja uz klasisko rozektu. Bet tikai uz vienu rozetku. A ja kāds sāk darīt neķitras lietas, tad šamie ar vieglu rokas spiedienu izrubī automātu savā satnē... Ak jā. 16A automāts atsevišķais. NEKAD pie pamatsistēmas pa taisno. Ja man elektrība pazūd, tas visā valstī uz TV ekrāna blackout... Teorētiski... Mobiļņiku lādētāji PN jau saknē. Tur ir cieti un bez kompromisies vai īsiem svārciņiem un garām kājām.

----------


## krabis

Spolē satītam vadam jau ir ne tikai sliktākas dzesēšanās problēma, lielākā problēma ir,  ka stipri pieaug tā induktīvā pretestība, līdz ar to sprieguma kritums uz šīs spoles, kā rezultātā - spolē satīts pagarinātājs pastiprināti karst.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ta būtu jābļauj---FAILLLL!  :: 

Pirmkārt iznāk tīti divi vadi pretfāzēs un induktivitāte tur nesanāk.
Otrkārt induktīvā pretestība ir reaktīva slodze un siltums uz tās neizdalās.

----------

